# Bikini on the beach



## Menace (Dec 6, 2013)

I'll start with my contribution - taken at one of many West Auckland beaches.


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow, Wow, Wow-------Great Light----Beautiful Action Portrait Photo., Wow.
Sorry, I do not have a super close of this Kind of Great Picture, Because I am old man now, and do not want to die because of The Young/ Strong Boy friend of the Model to Beat me up---Or in the worse case, If my wife see me to take the Photos of the Beautiful Lady like this---She will cut my body part off, when I fell to sleep on the bed near her---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Well, But i will try top post with in 2-3 days.
Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. Menace.
Surapon


----------



## Menace (Dec 6, 2013)

surapon said:


> Wow, Wow, Wow-------Great Light----Beautiful Action Portrait Photo., Wow.
> Sorry, I do not have a super close of this Kind of Great Picture, Because I am old man now, and do not want to die because of The Young/ Strong Boy friend of the Model to Beat me up---Or in the worse case, If my wife see me to take the Photos of the Beautiful Lady like this---She will cut my body part off, when I fell to sleep on the bed near her---Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Well, But i will try top post with in 2-3 days.
> Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. Menace.
> Surapon



Thanks Mr Surapon,

This image is one of many from that photoshoot - it was a lovely evening.

Please ask Mrs Surapon not to cut off your body part as i'm sure you'll have need of it for many years to come - and you will be missed on the Forum. 


Take care.


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2013)

OK, OK, Dear Mr. Menace.
Here are the Photos that my wife let me post on your Post, With out risk my Life or my Body part.
Sorry, Not Sharp and great Like your Awesome Photos, But These Photos were take from far away from the subjects by use 100-400 mm. Lens and Hand held.
Have Fun , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Menace (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice - they are having such fun. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice pictures guys. 8)

I'm sure that I'm going to like this thread. ;D


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Dec 8, 2013)

@Menace: I like the trace and the reflection.
A very nice picture!


----------



## Menace (Dec 8, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> @Menace: I like the trace and the reflection.
> A very nice picture!



Thank you very much - it was nice time of day to shoot


----------



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

Here another candid shot, far away from the subject = 1/4 mile by 100-400 mm + 2x, Because I am so afraid of her Big boy Friend , who might want to beat me up---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Menace (Dec 10, 2013)

1/4 mile away? Wow. I'm surprised you didn't use your 600mm!


----------



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

Menace said:


> 1/4 mile away? Wow. I'm surprised you didn't use your 600mm!



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Mr. Menace.
When we go to the beach, If I bring my 600 mm Lens, My wife will kill me, Because She know that her old man will sit on the balcony and watch the girls all the times. Well, Yes, When I use 100-400, I tell her that , I just shoot the Sea Gulls ( May be Sea Girls too).
Just try to have FUN on your great Post, Sorry, No member post their Beach Photos yet, My be they are shy---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Menace (Dec 10, 2013)

Mr Surapon sir - you make me laugh ;D

Here is another photo where myself, my assistant and the model all got soaking wet! But it was fun.


----------



## surapon (Dec 11, 2013)

Menace said:


> Mr Surapon sir - you make me laugh ;D
> 
> Here is another photo where myself, my assistant and the model all got soaking wet! But it was fun.



Wow, Wow, Wow Dear Menace---That not still picture, In my eyes and my Idea---I can see the motion of the water and the beautiful girl with her movement and her reaction of the water splash on her.----Wow, Fantastic capture.
Thanksssss.
Surapon


----------



## rpt (Dec 11, 2013)

surapon said:


> Here another candid shot, far away from the subject = 1/4 mile by 100-400 mm + 2x, Because I am so afraid of her Big boy Friend , who might want to beat me up---Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Enjoy
> Surapon


You better hope her big boyfriend does not visit CanonRumors


----------



## emag (Dec 11, 2013)

7 years ago, with an old mirror lens and a 300D
http://www.pbase.com/emagowan/image/56819956


----------



## Menace (Dec 11, 2013)

rpt said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Here another candid shot, far away from the subject = 1/4 mile by 100-400 mm + 2x, Because I am so afraid of her Big boy Friend , who might want to beat me up---Ha, Ha, Ha.
> ...



Big boyfriend is prob a member of NikonRumours


----------



## Menace (Dec 11, 2013)

emag said:


> 7 years ago, with an old mirror lens and a 300D
> http://www.pbase.com/emagowan/image/56819956



Thanks for sharing


----------



## surapon (Dec 11, 2013)

rpt said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Here another candid shot, far away from the subject = 1/4 mile by 100-400 mm + 2x, Because I am so afraid of her Big boy Friend , who might want to beat me up---Ha, Ha, Ha.
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear rpt-------Ha, Ha, Ha-----I will be dead too.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 11, 2013)

emag said:


> 7 years ago, with an old mirror lens and a 300D
> http://www.pbase.com/emagowan/image/56819956



Oh-O dear emag
I can not go to your link " Service Temporarily Unavailable "
Please link for us to see your photos again.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## vargyropoulos (Dec 11, 2013)

Really nice photo Menace, I like the various elements in the photo. 

I would like to contribute an image from one of my shoots earlier this summer which was taken at my favorite summer birding spot. a few of the regular bird photographers at the beach were wondering why I did not come with my 400mm lens that day!


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 11, 2013)

Menace said:


> Mr Surapon sir - you make me laugh ;D
> 
> Here is another photo where myself, my assistant and the model all got soaking wet! But it was fun.



I like this one... but the first one... and maybe it is because I'm on my phone, I don't like the contrast of light on the model... on the reflection... I like it... it feels like the image is asking for some fill light.

Also.. I like playing guess the settings.

I want to say 1/60 of a second, iso of 100/160, and an aperture of f8...


----------



## hgraf (Dec 11, 2013)

A candid while on vacation:


----------



## Menace (Dec 11, 2013)

vargyropoulos said:


> Really nice photo Menace, I like the various elements in the photo.
> 
> I would like to contribute an image from one of my shoots earlier this summer which was taken at my favorite summer birding spot. a few of the regular bird photographers at the beach were wondering why I did not come with my 400mm lens that day!



Who needs a 400 (which i usually love) for a shot like this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## projectmansd (Dec 11, 2013)

A day at the beach in Costa Rica.


----------



## Menace (Dec 11, 2013)

projectmansd said:


> A day at the beach in Costa Rica.



Welcome to CR - thanks for sharing 

P.s. I'm torn as to which one i like more - one on the left or the right!


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2013)

projectmansd said:


> A day at the beach in Costa Rica.



Very nice projectmansd.

...And welcome to CR 

I choose the right one.


----------



## Ripley (Dec 11, 2013)

This thread is kind of creepy... I think I like it.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 11, 2013)

Ripley said:


> This thread is kind of creepy... I think I like it.


As photographers we appreciate beauty... unfortunately others may not understand our appreciation in the moment.


----------



## John MARK (Dec 11, 2013)

just another candid... out of a Panasonic FZ-200 @ ISO 100 1/500 sec F 4 zoom = 436mm equiv.

hmmmm.... a DSLR with a "big white" may not always be the most appropriate tool on a beach 

cheers

John


----------



## CTJohn (Dec 11, 2013)

Sunset model shoot on South Beach. I'm not sure what the photographer is doing here....


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2013)

I love this thread


----------



## Menace (Dec 12, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> Sunset model shoot on South Beach. I'm not sure what the photographer is doing here....



Ha ha! Wtf


----------



## unfocused (Dec 12, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> I'm not sure what the photographer is doing here....



"I need to check the color balance to make sure we get the correct colors on the bikini bottom. I may have to take quite a few shots with various settings. Don't worry, just hold still. Then we'll have to make sure the colors on your top align as well."


----------



## Menace (Dec 12, 2013)

unfocused said:


> CTJohn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what the photographer is doing here....
> ...



All the above plus, "i've just put on my macro EF180 for some tasteful focus stacked closeup shots - try to be as still as you can"


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 12, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> Sunset model shoot on South Beach. I'm not sure what the photographer is doing here....


I'm guessing a macro lens.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 12, 2013)

Definitely superzoom cameras like SX50 are the best options for pictures of the girls on the beach. A friend of mine used a Sony superzoom with a 2.2X teleconverter, totaling an approximate angle of view of lens 1023mm. With this relatively small set he photographed from inside the car, through the crack of the window glass. Imagine if he used a full frame camera and lens 1000mm truly.


----------



## Heavyweight67 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is what I get faced with every day.....Russian tourists seem to think a G-String is appropriate beach wear, male and female....no matter what your body shape or size.
The second picture is using two leaves found on the beach....(guess the tan lines look more natural)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 12, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> Sunset model shoot on South Beach. I'm not sure what the photographer is doing here....


 ;D ... good one.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 12, 2013)

Menace said:


> projectmansd said:
> 
> 
> > A day at the beach in Costa Rica.
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D
Simple decision ... like them all 4 cheeks ... oops sorry, I mean the 2 chicks ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 12, 2013)

Heavyweight67 said:


> This is what I get faced with every day.....Russian tourists seem to think a G-String is appropriate beach wear, male and female....no matter what your body shape or size.
> The second picture is using two leaves found on the beach....(guess the tan lines look more natural)


                                         
Why Lord, Why!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 12, 2013)

Heavyweight67 said:


> This is what I get faced with every day.....Russian tourists seem to think a G-String is appropriate beach wear, male and female....no matter what your body shape or size.
> The second picture is using two leaves found on the beach....(guess the tan lines look more natural)


If you ever doubt about the fitness of his wife, just look at these big big women for a few seconds. ??? So you can be sure you have selected the most beautiful for you.


----------



## Menace (Dec 13, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Surapon sir - you make me laugh ;D
> ...



Hello jdramirez, 

Here is the EXIF for you


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 13, 2013)

Menace said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Menace said:
> ...



I was wrong about the shutter speed... I knew it was slow, but I was off by a factor of 4... though in f stops I ess only off by two.


----------



## hgraf (Dec 16, 2013)

Menace said:


> Hello jdramirez,
> 
> Here is the EXIF for you



Wow, at 1/250 that spray must have been moving REALLY fast! I hope it didn't hurt her!?


----------



## Menace (Dec 16, 2013)

hgraf said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Hello jdramirez,
> ...



Ha ha. It wasn't just fast, there was a huge volume of it too. Myself and my assistant were completely soaked but fortunately no harm done to any one esp the model or my gear.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 17, 2013)

Menace said:


> hgraf said:
> 
> 
> > Menace said:
> ...



I forget what they are called, but did you have an under water plastic thing on it? Under water housing? Sounds right.


----------



## Menace (Dec 17, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > hgraf said:
> ...



No underwater housing - just a plastic covering was enough!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 17, 2013)

hgraf said:


> A candid while on vacation:


Perfect picture of enthusiasm ;D


----------



## Menace (Dec 17, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> hgraf said:
> 
> 
> > A candid while on vacation:
> ...



Obvouisly bored as there is no eye candy for this beach goer!


----------



## Simon_X_George (Dec 17, 2013)

Shot in Bali a couple of years ago: 400D and 24-105/4L


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 17, 2013)

Simon_X_George said:


> Shot in Bali a couple of years ago: 400D and 24-105/4L


Finally, a beauty that makes me overlook the beach landscape. There were other beautiful pictures, but not so blatantly visible. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 18, 2013)

Menace said:


> I'll start with my contribution - taken at one of many West Auckland beaches.



Thank you for this thread!! (In the voice of 'butthead')..."eh, hehehehe...this is like the best thread...EVER!!"


----------



## Menace (Dec 18, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > I'll start with my contribution - taken at one of many West Auckland beaches.
> ...



Hey, you are welcome


----------



## Menace (Dec 21, 2013)

Mr Surapon Sir, I hope you approve


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Dec 21, 2013)

not posed...but still a bikini - ricks cafe jamaica


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

Menace said:


> Mr Surapon Sir, I hope you approve



+ 1,000 for me too, Wow Dear Menace, You still Young and Strong Hand and Strong Heart, That Why This Photo is super sharp , and I can see the water drops form her Butt/ Body ( ???).
If I take this Photo, It will be Motion Blur, Because my Hans shaking, And My Heart will have a heart attack---Ha, Ha, Ha.
THANKSSSS, This Post are make my days, so many day, And made my heart Stronger and Younger in every time that I come to see this post.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Yes, I stop and see this Great Post for 1,000 times past many day, Both Lust and Laugh( The Truth, Not thing but the truth from my young heart)---, I love all of your Great Photos, But I can not Critic/ Comments and Commends, Because-------If my Wife read my answer/ or my words on this post, No, She does not quit on our marriage, But She will cut off my most important body part ( That Are The Thai's Way of Thai Women who up set of her lover)---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Great Job, for all Beautiful Pictures/ Arts work .
Surapon


----------



## Menace (Dec 21, 2013)

surapon said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Surapon Sir, I hope you approve
> ...



Thanks Dear Mr Surapon Sir, i'm really happy that you like this image and spotted the water droplets too! Tc

P.s. Please don't have a heart attack - CR will not be the same without you.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 21, 2013)

If I were any better on photoshop, I'd clean the background and especially myself out from the mirror glasses


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 21, 2013)

> "If I were any better on photoshop, I'd clean the background and especially myself out from the mirror glasses "



That wish is easily granted. This is full scale so you can copy and paste my crop onto your image and it is done. Happy Christmas


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> > "If I were any better on photoshop, I'd clean the background and especially myself out from the mirror glasses "
> 
> 
> 
> That wish is easily granted. This is full scale so you can copy and paste my crop onto your image and it is done. Happy Christmas



Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear privatebydesign---You are the great master of Photoshop User/ Creator.
Wow, Surapon


----------



## Menace (Dec 21, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> > "If I were any better on photoshop, I'd clean the background and especially myself out from the mirror glasses "
> 
> 
> 
> That wish is easily granted. This is full scale so you can copy and paste my crop onto your image and it is done. Happy Christmas



Good job!


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 21, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> > "If I were any better on photoshop, I'd clean the background and especially myself out from the mirror glasses "
> 
> 
> 
> That wish is easily granted. This is full scale so you can copy and paste my crop onto your image and it is done. Happy Christmas



I wish light room had a function/button called, Read My Mind. But no.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 21, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> > "If I were any better on photoshop, I'd clean the background and especially myself out from the mirror glasses "
> 
> 
> 
> That wish is easily granted. This is full scale so you can copy and paste my crop onto your image and it is done. Happy Christmas



Awesome 

Which tool(s) did you use? Clone? One day I should learn to do such. I can do some, but anything more difficult will look too obviously photoshopped.


----------



## jebrady03 (Dec 22, 2013)

tpatana said:


>



This is an example where I think using flash (or a reflector, or whatever) has made the image look worse. It's obvious based on the shadow on the ground that this is a back-lit scene, yet there's no shadow on her body indicating this. It screws with my head and just ruins the image for me. My brain tells me that there SHOULD be shadows and it WANTS to see shadows, but there are none.


----------



## Taemobig (Dec 22, 2013)

My attempt at being artsy ???


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 22, 2013)

Taemobig said:


> My attempt at being artsy ???



Spectacular... and the photo is pretty good too. I like the first... did you sepia the top right and then allow the water to be blue? I like the effect... and the composition... nice job.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 22, 2013)

jebrady03 said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Interesting opinion. I'm sure you know that if I didn't light her with anything and metered on her, then everything else would be completely blown. I don't think that would look better.


----------



## jebrady03 (Dec 22, 2013)

tpatana said:


> Interesting opinion. I'm sure you know that if I didn't light her with anything and metered on her, then everything else would be completely blown.



Of course. I'd just wait for better light. Perhaps a less strong lighting would have been less obvious.

This isn't a knock against you but, I've been told repeatedly that when someone KNOWS what they're doing with flash, you can't really tell they used it. I've yet to see an example of that myself, but I've had my eyes open for it. Until then, I prefer natural lighting.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 22, 2013)

jebrady03 said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting opinion. I'm sure you know that if I didn't light her with anything and metered on her, then everything else would be completely blown.
> ...



Yep, true. This shot was certain time of day, so either couldn't shoot down towards the water or use flash.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 22, 2013)

jebrady03 said:


> .... but, I've been told repeatedly that when someone KNOWS what they're doing with flash, you can't really tell they used it. I've yet to see an example of that myself, but I've had my eyes open for it. Until then, I prefer natural lighting.



So, window light, studio light, off camera Speedlite or on camera Speedlite?


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Dec 22, 2013)

jebrady03 said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting opinion. I'm sure you know that if I didn't light her with anything and metered on her, then everything else would be completely blown.
> ...



in the real world, shoots happen at any time of day...you can use lighting and have an awesome background and well lit subject, or, use no lighting and lose the entire background...


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Dec 22, 2013)

tpatana said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...



As you have said the time of the day and the angle of the sun you had to make the choice of taking the shot and use flash or do not get the shot at all. I shall always go for getting the shot.

Just one thing, the "obviousness" of the flash is basicaly due to couple of areas on the skin (and the rim of the glasses) with localized highlights/reflections which would not be there if flash is not used, and a bit of extra (cannot say overexposure) exposure on the entire body. It is upto your taste and liking - but you may want to thing about reducing that over exposure slightly and eliminating those highlights. My guess is that will give a more "natural look". Of course depending on your liking you may disagree.


----------



## jebrady03 (Dec 22, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > .... but, I've been told repeatedly that when someone KNOWS what they're doing with flash, you can't really tell they used it. I've yet to see an example of that myself, but I've had my eyes open for it. Until then, I prefer natural lighting.
> ...



I guess I should have been more specific, using flash outdoors bothers me.
For this image, I'm guessing something other than ambient window light. Although it's obvious that IF something other than window light was used, it was dialed back in intensity. 



RAKAMRAK said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > jebrady03 said:
> ...



I agree that dialing in some flash exposure compensation would have been ideal here.


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Dec 22, 2013)

IMG_1569 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr




IMG_1491 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## CTJohn (Dec 22, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > .... but, I've been told repeatedly that when someone KNOWS what they're doing with flash, you can't really tell they used it. I've yet to see an example of that myself, but I've had my eyes open for it. Until then, I prefer natural lighting.
> ...


I'll bite....on camera Speedlite bounced off a wall?


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 22, 2013)

I saw that adorama was selling a 72 inch umbrella for $50 on black friday... and I was tempted... but I think a 72 inch umbrella @ the beach would wind up being a $50 kite that doesn't really fly well, but will keep on going until it reaches in land.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 22, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > .... but, I've been told repeatedly that when someone KNOWS what they're doing with flash, you can't really tell they used it. I've yet to see an example of that myself, but I've had my eyes open for it. Until then, I prefer natural lighting.
> ...



I'll say... almost all of the above. I'm sure there was a window... but that probably didn't contribute to the lighting of the image primarily... I want to say some fill flash with on camera using a diffuser, and then off camera lighting... maybe a speedlite and umbrella to the left of the subject... so... maybe not studio light...


----------



## dcm (Dec 22, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> So, window light, studio light, off camera Speedlite or on camera Speedlite?



A nice combination of window or other large soft/diffuse lighting to the left providing main light source with subtle camera mounted fill flash - flash exposure compensation dialed in, say -2 or more. Flash to the left of camera in portrait mode.

Speedlite hint - notice 1) the lighting on her right hand and shadow from her right hand on her shirt, 2) the lighting on the bag in the near left foreground and shadow it casts on her right forearm. A diffuser on the speedlite fill might help soften the shadows lines.

I like outdoor fill flash when it doesn't overpower or conflict with the natural lighting. A little FEC can be used to remove the dark shadows and isolate the subject from the background.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 22, 2013)

dawgfanjeff said:


> IMG_1569 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous skin tone.  It is a native of Hawaii?


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 22, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> So, window light, studio light, off camera Speedlite or on camera Speedlite?



Having an incline for PBD's techniques I say it's a single on camera speedlite, but angled to the left and back to bounce from a lasolite or something similar. In fact you can see the reflector in the model's eyes. Gives a very soft 'window' light but without the low EV issues.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks to the people who made a guess at my challenge.

Obviously I posted in a slightly confrontational way directed at jebrady03 because of the silly claim (since clarified)

_"but, I've been told repeatedly that when someone KNOWS what they're doing with flash, you can't really tell they used it. I've yet to see an example of that myself, but I've had my eyes open for it."_

Not least because of the inability to prove it to yourself. If you can't tell they used it, well, then you can't tell! You might have viewed thousands of images that have it, so it was really a challenge to your deconstruction skills. By your answer, jebrady03, I would take longer honing those than making blanket statements 

It was shot with one on camera flash bounced off the wall to picture left, camera in M mode, flash in ETTL (far and away the best camera/flash starting point and setup), no FEC and zero ambient (because of the green fluorescent bulbs). The wall it was bounced off was a tool hanging wall lined with brown pegboard. I used a small piece of black foam paper and rubber band to make a scrim to stop any light going directly onto the subject (which I learnt from here).

All in it is very interesting to see the variety of answers and several of them could have been right, and some were. It just goes to show unless you are very experienced and you have confidence that not too much post process disguising, layering, or adjusting has gone on it can be incredibly difficult to identify even simple lighting setups, and I am not placing myself on a higher pedestal here. Were I asked the same question the extraneous shadow dcm pointed out would have thrown me, there shouldn't be a hard shadow there, it must have gotten a spurious bounce from a closer object.

Now I will have to find a daylight/flash combo to test jebrady and anybody else up for a challenge.


----------



## Menace (Jan 13, 2014)

70-200 f2.8 IS II


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 13, 2014)

Menace said:


> 70-200 f2.8 IS II


Beautiful model, but the lighting does not allow to see details of the face. There seems to be off-camera flash but the reflection of the sun on the water is so strong that it is difficult to tame.  Maybe a CPL filter help?


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 13, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > 70-200 f2.8 IS II
> ...


Face? Oh.. I didn't realize she had a face.


----------



## WPJ (Jan 13, 2014)

Menace said:


> 70-200 f2.8 IS II



Nice, its funny how few of these pictures look like they were posed or just taken remotely or soothey....


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Menace said:
> ...




;D ;D ;D


----------



## hgraf (Jan 13, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > 70-200 f2.8 IS II
> ...



So? Not every picture has to follow the mold of "rules". 

I think this picture is perfect the way it is. Yes, the face is a little dark, so what? Not every shot HAS to look like it was shot in a studio. I think the slight silhouette treatment works VERY well, it gives a sort of mysterious look to the photo. 

This is photography. There is an art element to it. Not everything photo should be "perfectly" lit IMHO. The B&W treatment also adds alot. Bonus points to the photographer in my book.

TTYL


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 13, 2014)

For me... her legs are what catch my eye which leads upwards to her torso/chest... then finally her face. For me... since her face isn't the main subject, I don't think the current way it is lit/developed/exposed is a problem.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 13, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> For me... her legs are what catch my eye which leads upwards to her torso/chest... then finally her face. For me... since her face isn't the main subject, I don't think the current way it is lit/developed/exposed is a problem.


I understand that some photos have a magnetism that directs our eyes to a certain body part. : But after carefully observe the image for a long time, I would like to see the face of the owner of that body.  Sorry to get away from the topic bikini, but we try to look at the face of Brazilian singer Anitta.


----------



## hgraf (Jan 14, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I understand that some photos have a magnetism that directs our eyes to a certain body part. : But after carefully observe the image for a long time, I would like to see the face of the owner of that body.  Sorry to get away from the topic bikini, but we try to look at the face of Brazilian singer Anitta.



I'm wondering if perhaps your screen is a little off?

I'm looking at the picture with my calibrated screen (what I do all my editing on), and while the face is a little on the dimmer side, it's still clearly visible. I don't understand why you'd say "I would like to see the face of the owner of that body", her face is clearly visible on my screen?

Might want to check the gamma setting on your system? Or even better get it calibrated?

Thanks, TTYL


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 14, 2014)

hgraf said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that some photos have a magnetism that directs our eyes to a certain body part. : But after carefully observe the image for a long time, I would like to see the face of the owner of that body.  Sorry to get away from the topic bikini, but we try to look at the face of Brazilian singer Anitta.
> ...


Actually, right now I have the lamp of room is off, and see more details of the face. But this is not the lighting in the room that I use when I do image processing. I calibrated my monitor to match the final paper that will print photo lab.


----------



## TLau74 (Jan 14, 2014)

Here are some of my candid shots while vacationing in Thailand over the Christmas holidays. Shot in Koh Larn island with Canon 6D, 24~105mm F4 IS. My favorite is the last one IMG_191-2.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 14, 2014)

TLau74 said:


> Here are some of my candid shots while vacationing in Thailand over the Christmas holidays. Shot in Koh Larn island with Canon 6D, 24~105mm F4 IS. My favorite is the last one IMG_191-2.



You've found the strengths of the 24-105. With these types of shot it really works well, from good centre sharpness to a pleasant bokeh. 

Think the first one is hilarious. Not to self: if my daughters go up to the bar in a bikini like that make sure they put high heels on first. ;D


----------



## TLau74 (Jan 15, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> TLau74 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some of my candid shots while vacationing in Thailand over the Christmas holidays. Shot in Koh Larn island with Canon 6D, 24~105mm F4 IS. My favorite is the last one IMG_191-2.
> ...



The 24~105mm is the only 'walk around' lens I have and it does quite well for it's purpose! All of these shots were heavily cropped to remove garbage, lawn chairs, people's head etc. I was quite pleased with the results.

I don't have a daughter, I have a 9 yr-old son, but I am surprised if any father would let their daughters walk around in a bikini like that ;D.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 15, 2014)

TLau74 said:


> Here are some of my candid shots while vacationing in Thailand over the Christmas holidays. Shot in Koh Larn island with Canon 6D, 24~105mm F4 IS. My favorite is the last one IMG_191-2.


Indeed, it seems that the woman is using bikini she stole her daughter 10 years old.  Or maybe your daughter 5 years old.  Or maybe she did not looked in the mirror before going to the beach. 8)


----------



## Taemobig (Jan 20, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Taemobig said:
> 
> 
> > My attempt at being artsy ???
> ...



Thanks! I made 2 color gradients in Lightroom, opposite of each other. Blue/aqua for the water and orange for the other side.


----------



## Menace (Feb 1, 2014)

sprinting


----------



## Menace (Feb 19, 2014)

Surprise


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2014)

Dynamic shot. I like it. Well done Menace.


----------



## slclick (Feb 19, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> TLau74 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some of my candid shots while vacationing in Thailand over the Christmas holidays. Shot in Koh Larn island with Canon 6D, 24~105mm F4 IS. My favorite is the last one IMG_191-2.
> ...



She should wear his but not the reverse


----------



## Menace (Feb 19, 2014)

Click said:


> Dynamic shot. I like it. Well done Menace.



Thank you Click


----------



## agierke (Feb 20, 2014)

Man this thread has a lot of creepy elements to it.....


----------



## Lloyd (Feb 20, 2014)

Typical winter day on Lake Austin surfing behind a wakeboard boat.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 20, 2014)

Lloyd said:


> Typical winter day on Lake Austin surfing behind a wakeboard boat.


"Typical winter day"? ... isn't it cold there? ... nice pics.


----------



## Lloyd (Feb 20, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Lloyd said:
> 
> 
> > Typical winter day on Lake Austin surfing behind a wakeboard boat.
> ...



We have had some significantly cold weather here this year, but nothing compared to the artic blasts that my northern friends have been suffering through. This last week has been in the upper 70's. You never know what we will get in the winter and I remember being able to waterski on Christmas in Austin on some years.

By the way, these photos were taken hand held using the new Tamron 150-600mm. I have yet to take too many photos with the lens and am still learning the best balance of shutter speed, aperture, and ISO.


----------



## Menace (Apr 6, 2014)

5D III


----------



## apacheebest (May 6, 2014)

Shot 4 months ago at Varkala , Beach.
01)





02)





03)





04)





05)





06)





Anil George


----------



## Menace (Jun 3, 2014)

Rear view.

5DIII, 70-200 2.8 II, 1/2000, ISO 100.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 3, 2014)

I just came back from Puerto Rico and I have a good deal to contribute.. but where.. bikini.. rears... or photos of photogs... to many choices.


----------



## DominoDude (Jun 3, 2014)

Note to self after glancing through some shots:
*Do not* attempt to wear that mankini made out of flossing thread this year!

Sincerely
/The hairier (scarier) parts of my body


----------



## DominoDude (Jun 3, 2014)

vargyropoulos said:


> Really nice photo Menace, I like the various elements in the photo.
> 
> I would like to contribute an image from one of my shoots earlier this summer which was taken at my favorite summer birding spot. a few of the regular bird photographers at the beach were wondering why I did not come with my 400mm lens that day!



Indeed a really nice one! Lovely light and a truly beautiful model.
I shoot all kinds of "birds", and this one could be problematic with a 400mm, but that doesn't mean that one shouldn't try.


----------



## rambarra (Jun 3, 2014)

many pics of people's backs
how interdasting


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 4, 2014)

Menace said:


> 5D III


Very nice!


----------



## Menace (Jun 4, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > 5D III
> ...



Thanks Rienzphotoz.


----------



## vargyropoulos (Jun 4, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> vargyropoulos said:
> 
> 
> > Really nice photo Menace, I like the various elements in the photo.
> ...



Thank you for your comments DominoDude. I've shot portraits of my kids with the 400... you get some really nice shallow DOF. This image was taken with the 100f2.8L macro lens on my 7D. The sun was playing hide & seek with the clouds that day but it did give us a couple of moments where it was hazy enough to create a soft golden light


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 5, 2014)

I could have used a longer lens... I was using a 1.4x telconvertor (canon) mkii on my 70-200mm f/2.8 mkii... and... it could have been better... but I always think that.


----------



## Menace (Jun 5, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I could have used a longer lens... I was using a 1.4x telconvertor (canon) mkii on my 70-200mm f/2.8 mkii... and... it could have been better... but I always think that.



Excellent as it is - well done jdramirez.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm trying to go from Meh... to HOT DAMN... so this would probably be the next one.


----------



## agierke (Jun 6, 2014)

i think this is one of the creepiest "genres" of photography. taking pictures of random women in bikinis without their knowledge? really? creepy...

sorry but i had to say it.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 6, 2014)

agierke said:


> i think this is one of the creepiest "genres" of photography. taking pictures of random women in bikinis without their knowledge? really? creepy...
> 
> sorry but i had to say it.



I agree most of the shots posted are from behind, just plain bad composition, opportunistic shooting etc.
it would be much better to see proper shots lit proffessionally with a knowing model rather than pervy trenchcoat shots


----------



## Menace (Jun 6, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> agierke said:
> 
> 
> > i think this is one of the creepiest "genres" of photography. taking pictures of random women in bikinis without their knowledge? really? creepy...
> ...


----------

